# khyam supplier



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,trying to get the a Khyam awning here in Ireland,anyone know of a asupplier,north or south?

Looked getting one in the uk but its £120 postage through DHL!!!!!! 
Also looked at flying over to collect but at this short notice its coming in around same as postage costs,although my Mum would be pleased to see me!!

Thanks Rossco


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

O meara camping sell that brand of tent ,so they might have an awning..

Aido


----------

